# Good News!!!!



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

What a relief we have passed matching panel and are meeting our baby "Sunshine" in a week. She was just 13 months when we heard about her and has now just turned 14 months. As you all know it's been a tough time for DH and I but this baby has brought a ray of sunshine into our lives hence her on line name! Thank you all again for such amazing support over the months.
Love JD x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

JD


That is wonderful news and a very fitting user name for your new DD, hope your going to celebrate!

Your going to have a magical Christmas.

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

JD

I am soo pleased for you both that is fantastic. I hope that your family will be altogether soon.

LOL K


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

PM'd you back... but just wanted to say again...

MANY MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS....!!!!

    

Love C xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

jill - im so pleased for you and glad that your home will be filled with "sunshine" very soon!!! xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

JD, that is fantastic news.  So pleased for you and DH.  Sunshine is the same age our DS was when we met him so all I can say is batten down the hatches she will be into everything   

Can't wait to hear about your intros.  Hope you are enjoying your celebrations.

love
Cindy


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations JD!  I am soooooo happy for you and dh - you truly deserve this happiness!  Sunshine - what a fantastic name for your dd!

Can't wait to hear all about it in the coming weeks.  Have you got dates for intros yet?

Enjoy your celebrations.

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Congratulations JD, fantastic news!
Can't wait to hear all about your intros.
Love
OT x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

woo hoo 

have a wonderful time with your intros 

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh jill, sooo pleased to hear your news hun, you so needed some good stuff to happen after the rough few months you've had
well done!! cant wait to hear all about your little ray of sunshine 

kj x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Lots of huge congratulations to you and your DH JD.  I can't wait to hear more about your daughter, Sunshine, over the coming few weeks as you get to know her.  Enjoy every minute of it, you both deserve it so much.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Thank you all for such lovely messages they really do mean a great deal.
I didn't mention it yesterday but I can top Cindy's story about stress and getting to panel. How about missing it all together!!!! Yup that's what happened. We were told a time for panel a few days ago then we got a letter yesterday with a time 1/2 hour earlier. I left in plenty time and went to the car and DH didn't follow me I was getting pretty stressed as we were on the verge of being late by this time. He came running out to the car shouting "we've got to go". Our SW had rung and said the whole thing had been brought forward again for some reason. We didn't get there in time and niether did our SW! It didn't matter as it was very straight forward and Sunshine's SW spoke on our behalf but honestly can you just imagine it! 
Such is the rich tapestry of life!
Love to all JD x


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Such fantastic news Gill, it really brought a smile to my face.


Love Viva


----------



## lisaw36 (Nov 30, 2003)

Great news - brought sunshine to all our days I think!    Congratulations and let us know how it goes. 

Love
Lisa w
xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Fab news Jill xxx

Looking forward to hearing more about Sunshine and your intros...

Laine


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Oh Congratulations, such wonderful news.

Love Rianna


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Jill

Congratulations, you really deserve it after the year you have had.  

Tracey


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

JD

Congratulations to you and DH.  What a way to end what has been a terrible time for you and DH.  May your little girl light up your lives.

Enjoy the intros and keep us posted with how you get on.

Love and luck
Karen x


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Congratulations Jill and dh. Loads of luck with the intoductions.

Our son is 17 months and I call him 'Sunny' on here for the same reason, that he is a ray of sunshine in our lives. Perhaps they could be penpals !!!!    

Val xxxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Finally I can write about meeting my beautiful baby girl Sunshine! Our ratification was 4 days over due so last week was very upsetting until we finally met our baby. She is quite honestly everything I could have dreamt of I am completely smitten. Intros are going extremely well so roll on bringing her home.

Hope everyone is doing ok boy oh boy is this difficult journey worth it in the end. For anyone struggling at the moment please stick on in there and good luck.
Lots of love JD x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

JD

lovely to hear from you! sounds amazing  

so glad the intros are going well! hope its not long before she is home with you 

xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

great news Jill, your little sunshine sounds perfect

now the real fun can begin enjoy 

pam xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

aww jill, you sound so happy. so glad you and sunshine have met and that its going well. when do you get to bring her home?

kj x


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

JD, You sound soooo happy.  Enjoy every minute.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

JD, glad to read the intros are off to a great start.

Looking forward to reading you are bringing Sunshine home.

love
Cindy


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

So pleased for you Jill - she sounds gorgeous and you sound totally smitten!  Can't wait to hear more and all about her moving in, etc as she is the same age as Daisy was when she moved in with us.

Enjoy every precious minute!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Jill,

Just caught up with your news after my holidays. WOW sunshine, how sweet. 

I hope into's are going well. You must be in the middle of them right now. It makes me smile so much just thinking about what a wonderful time you must be having, and the best end and christmas to come, to what has been a very tough and emotional year for you and DH. 

Looking forward to reading more about sunshine. Pooh bears sends her a big kiss and a hello from him.

Love and hugs

PBMxxxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi PBM,
What a lovely message thank you. Yes intros are well on now and have been great. We adore our baby it is so amazing how quickly the bonding happens. You are right up until now this year has been about as bad as it gets but boy has our little one brought sunshine back into our lives!!!!!!!! Give PB a big hug from Sunshine.
Love JD x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Quick update from me, intros are going so well, Sunshine is now coming to our home. She will be moving in for good next Wednesday we just can't wait. This was day one at ours and she waved the FC off when she went. I have been so impressed with our intros and how they are organised and we have a fab FC.
Hope you are all well
love JD xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

JD

That's great news, roll on Wednesday.  And wow what a Christmas you are going to have.

Have a great time with the rest of the intros and good luck for the official move in

Karen x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jill, Karen is right, you are going to have the best Xmas ever.  

Look forward to reading more.

Enjoy yourselves
Cindy


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Jill,

So glad intos are going so well,and you have a good FC. PB FC is fantastic and we have a lovely relationship which i really value. We still meet up on a regular basis, she is now as one of PB's aunties. We are off there next week for her granddaughter birthday party. Enjoy the next few days.

Roll on wednesday.

PBMxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Thankyou all again for such lovely messages. Intros have continued to go really well she is simply our baby now. Move day is Wednesday and we can't wait.
Love to all JD x


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

JD congratulations everything sounds wonderful roll on Wednesday!

All the very best for you both.

LOL K


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jill

How exciting, hope you have a great day tomorrow when you bring your little ray of sunshine home.   

love
Cindy


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jill

Have a lovely day tomorrow, it will be the first day of the rest of your life.  Enjoy your new found Sunshine  

Karen x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

HAPPY MOVING IN DAY TO SUNSHINE    
have a great day *all* of you
I believe for once the sun is going to be shining tomorrow after all this rain, so when i see it I will be thinking of you

kj x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Sunshine 

I hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow Jill, this day is the 1st day of the rest of you life. You are now a mummy forever, yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

ENJOY.        

Love and hugs pooh bear and his mummyxxx


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Dear Jill

Wishing you a fantastic day   , every joy and happiness to you, DH and no means least your little Sunshine.

love

Camilla


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Great news Jill.  Looking forward to regular updates.  Love the name you have chosen.


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Fantastic news Jill!!! I've just been catching up with the threads and have seen your good news. What a wonderful Christmas present it'll be when you bring your Sunshine home!!! You must be so happy!!

Ange x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi Jill
Fab news, so pleased all has been going well for you.  Am sure today has been the best day ever.
Love
OT x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Girls,
The move in day had been a huge success, Sunshine has been wonderful. the only tears came from DH and myself! She is fast asleep now only half an hour late to bed so not too bad for the first night. She ate a big bowl of mashed fresh veg and gravy her favourite.
Off for a sit down and tea now so looking forward to her waking up in her own cot.
Love JD xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

lovely to hear the day has gone so smoothly. is it strange knowing theres a little one upstairs in another room and she'll still be there in the morning..and every morning?!
hope tomorrows another happy day for you all 

kj x


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

aww jilldil n dh n sunshine im so happy you have akll found each other enjoy the rest of you lifes and hope you 1st night as a family and your 1st full day as a family goes excellant well done to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks Girls,
We have had our first night and full day as a family and it has been wonderful. Sunshine is just gorgeous and good fun. It has been very smooth so far and she seems so settled. It is true what all the other girls have said it feels like she has always been here. So hang on in there girls it took us nine years to bring our baby home but now the long painful journey is starting to fade. Not that I will ever ever forget what we have gone through and lost but this truly is wonderful.
Much love to all
JD xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Jill,

So pleased that everything is going well for you and Sunshine.

Laine


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Really wonderful to hear all your news Jill, have a fantastic first weekend as mum and dad!
Viva
xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Jill

I know we've been PM'ing... but just wanted to add my congratulations here. I am so happy for you and can't wait to hear the continuing adventures of Sunshine...!!

I'm right behind you....    

Love Carole xx


----------



## SUSZY (Nov 3, 2006)

Dear Jill
Just been reading this thread and its brought tears to my eyes, so pleased and happy for you, congratulations and what a journey you have had but now you have your happy ending with Sunshine.
I came on looking for Carole (Barbarella) as remember reading about her meeting her new daughter any time so I am not sure how you are containing your self for two days time but good luck to you too.
Take care girls - you deserve all the happiness.
Susie


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Well our ray of sunshine has been with us for a week and it has been wonderful. We had our first review today and our SW is delighted with everything. We fall in love with Sunshine more and more with each passing day she is bright, funny and beautiful. We are taking her to meet her Grandparents at the end of the week which will just put the iceing on the cake. Love to all and again thanks for such lovely messages.
JD x


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Jill

You sound so happy. Your daughter sounds absolutely delightful.  You really deserve the happiness.

Tracey x x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jill

Glad to hear everything is going well.  Enjoy every moment

Karen x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Congratulations, so pleased to hear your lovely news.


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jill, great to read everything is going so well.  May you have many more "sunny" weeks.

love
Cindy


----------



## Mummyof2 (Jul 31, 2003)

Jill, I am so happy for you.  It is all sounding wonderful.  Well done and great news all round.


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just a quick update from me, we had our 2nd SW visit today and it couldn't have gone any better she seemed delighted with Sunshine's progress and how well she has settled. We fall more in love with her daily if that were possible and we are simply her Mummy and Daddy she looks to us for everything and it it is such a wonderful feeling. Hang on in there if you are waiting I can't tell you how worth it this is.
Love JD xx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Great to hear that things are going so well!
Love Viva
XXX


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jill, your post brought a big smile to my face.  It is a wonderful feeling and it will continue, although not on those days when the temper tantrums start (said the woman who is arguing with her DS over the computer   ).

Enjoy your Sunny weekend.

love
Cindy


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

fantastic that things are going well for you 

Love reading all your news

love
suzie xx


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Girls,
Just a quick update about Sunshine!!!!
She has been with us a whole three weeks now and she is just the light of our lives. We had our first adoption review today and everyone is delighted with how it is all going.
We bumped into an old friend a few days who has known nothing of our nine year journey. She got the shock of her life to see us with a baby "whose that" she asked "its our daughter"!!! I answered. She proceded to burst into tears then go into raptures about how much pregnancy weight I had lost!! Then she looked in the buggy at Sunshine and was gob smacked at how identical she is to us!! By this time my grin had started to look ridiculous. DH and I had a little nod to each other and explained the situation at which point she burst into tears again!! It was exactly the reaction I would have hoped for. 

Hope you are all ok love JD xx


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

JillDill   what a beautiful post, your story has given me such hope and I hope I will one day have a moment like that, huge hugs to you, your Dh and the gorgeous sounding sunshine  

Love
Hippy
xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Jill, 

I have to echo Hippy, what a beautiful post.  The two of you must have felt so proud.

I bet you are looking forward to the best Xmas ever.  

love
Cindy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Awww Jill,

How lovely for you, really nice to read.

Laine


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Jill

What a lovely post.  Hope the Sun is still shining in your house!!

It is funny when you meet people you haven't seen for a while and they can see the likeness between you and your adopted child and it is funny to see the reactions when you tell them.

Have a wonderful first Christmas.

Love
Karen x


----------

